# Ariens ST32DLE Pro 120V 926039 as well as Wise Sales



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello there People!

I posted a bit about this along with a picture but I will try do a more detailed review as this is the PROPER place for it!

This is the latest 32" 2012 pro model from Ariens. I purchased it from Wise Sales. They had the cheapest price by a couple of Hundred dollars AND *they even offer a 2% discount for Cash, Check OR money order! *It may NOT sound like much but EVERY penny counts in my world!!!

It was backordered as it seemed to be everywhere at the time, though I have NO idea why. But it finally shipped. They charge extra for the lift gate as does everybody else, BUT they add a shipping insurance charge. I have no idea why, but its not that much AND they are hundreds less then SBD etc. When I called them about what to choose, the person I spoke to went RIGHT to the Ariens. They sell Honda, Toro, Simplicity etc. for the record. She said out of all the blowers they sell at this time it was the biggest back for the buck in terms of HP, Size, Warrentee and dependablity. They also are a true Brick and morter store so if I actually lived in IL. they could actually service it!

OKAY, onto the actual snow blower review! When it came it took me a day or so to have the time to put it together!
It unboxed really easy, Buford supplied me with a Youtube video which was a GOOD start to the assemby.
Everything was bagged, tagged and secured. It was beautify to see so nice and shiney and red! I assembled the hand controls by unfolding etc. There some small tricks you COULD miss in the instructions but that video made sure there was NO way you could miss it! 

NOW to where my troubles began. The Shute assembly.
The instructions say to insert hex rod through the hole of the gearing assemby after removing the cover. There is one VERY, VERY wrong thing about that... The Shute directional control is not EVEN ATTACHED to the machine at this point!!! I can look back now and say WOW its simple but when its cold outside and they directions don't match on a Sunday you get Bent... I took it a part carefully figuring I could slip the stem through the opening and reassembly it from below. It turns out it the rubber sealing guide is a *REMOVABLE* guide gasket. All I had to do was remove that and slip it through! *EASY to do when you know that is what your SUPPOSE to do!!!! *Once I got past that and reassembled it I passed the hexbar through the proper opening and tried to align them up which I did eventually! I had to adjust the tension so it worked properly and once I did that I was good to go. As I stated a few times a simple Step by Step color shot of EACH step would EASILY avoid this!!! DVDS are SO cheap why not include a video on assembly? Am I *REALLY* asking so much??? 

As to why I bought the Pro. First off was the 420CC motor. I keep hearing how good the Honda is which is 28" and has a 270cc motor. How and the heck can it be an equal power wise is beyond me but they say it is. PLUS its an aluminum case vs. the cast iron and NO HAND WARMERS! Also the Ariens comes from the factory with *SYNTHETIC* gear oil in the crank case. That is a REALLY big deal that many MAY overlook. Synthetic NEVER congeals or burns up normily and lasts WAY longer than non-synthetic gear oil. Its why there is a 5 year warrentee on the transfer case! 

I really wanted the Honda for YEARS. I ended up with the Ariens. I have no way to really compare them. Our school district has ALL Honda and Toro Dingos. I have not even had a chance to use it yet and I feel since I bought it *NO snow for the Philly area THIS YEAR! *I really looked into everything and if you have a little over 2K to spend for a machine that should last more years than I care to think about it this is the machine! Other than bad instructions it is a real beauty. I am thinking of adding some snowskids from the supplier I see here, GOOD idea! I think I would like resin ones too but I do not need them! I posted a picture under a different thread but I'll put it here again for the review JUST incase it was missed which I doubt. People here are VERY sharp, helpful and REALLY nice. I feel very much at home!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice review KimbaWLion. If, and when, you do get some snow, be sure to give us another write up of your impression of your Ariens.

Did you let Ariens know of the issues you had with the directions? You're not the first to mention the shortcomings of their instructions. Seems they need to know.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*New blower*

Now that is one sweet looking machine! It's good you got it together and glad Buford was able to stear you around the issues.

The only down side, until we get something to use it on, you have a several hundred pound paperweight 

If we ever get some snow this year, definitely let us know how it works.

Congrats on a fine looking machine there!


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you guys! I DID order the skids after an email with Bob over snowblower skids. I remember MORE than a few times I have hit uneven pavement and that JARRING sound and thump!
Our pavement is NOT that bad but for ~$37 shipped I NEVER have to worry. They are a good idea and as an engineer I approve!


----------



## Svenster (Dec 23, 2010)

KimbaWLion said:


> Thank you guys! I DID order the skids after an email with Bob over snowblower skids. I remember MORE than a few times I have hit uneven pavement and that JARRING sound and thump!
> Our pavement is NOT that bad but for ~$37 shipped I NEVER have to worry. They are a good idea and as an engineer I approve!


What skids did you order?


----------



## truder1400 (Oct 1, 2011)

"_*It was beautify to see so nice and shiney and red!"

*_Kimba..... don't take this wrong, but if that looks "RED" to you, what do stop lights look like? Otherwise, looks like a fine machine... now all we need is some snow.


----------

